# Biggest dog i ever seen!



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello to all! 
I´ve been out for 1 month on my honey mooneace:
Now i´m back and Tosa just started RCI training. Today we went to his 4th lesson and there was the biggest dog i have ever seen!
The breed is called "Cao de Gado Transmontano", its native from a region of north Portugal called Tras-os-montes. Its used to protect sheep from the wolves. This one is 176 Pounds. Amazing!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

it's built like a small horse! lol. you'd sure wanna get him well trained on the leash haha


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

hmbutler said:


> it's built like a small horse! lol. you'd sure wanna get him well trained on the leash haha


It is like a small horse! This is a hard breed to train because this dog are very independent.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Now that's an impressive dog!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, he looks like a really big gentle lovebug!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, looks like a cross between a St. Bernard and Great Pyrenees!! 
That makes sense that they would be very independent, since they were bred to guard the sheep. Like Great Pyrenees, they would much rather be outside sleeping with the herd, than being in the house with humans!!


----------



## Zar (Sep 22, 2011)

Khan said:


> Wow, looks like a cross between a St. Bernard and Great Pyrenees!!
> That makes sense that they would be very independent, since they were bred to guard the sheep. Like Great Pyrenees, they would much rather be outside sleeping with the herd, than being in the house with humans!!


Looks more like an Anatolian Shepherd or Kangal or mix of one or the other, with the short hair and thin, curled tail. I can't find much on the Cao de Gado Transmontano with google (at least not anything in English), but some Google Image Search results still remind me very much of an Anatolian or Kangal.

Either way, pretty dog. I'm a sucker for massive dogs.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I want him!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

He's massive!!! very cool dog! :becky:

Co de Gado Transmontano

here is some info on this breed. AKA Transmontano Mastiff.


----------



## Zar (Sep 22, 2011)

Tobi said:


> He's massive!!! very cool dog! :becky:
> 
> Co de Gado Transmontano
> 
> here is some info on this breed. AKA Transmontano Mastiff.


Yeah, that was the only page I was able to find in English. Otherwise, nothing.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Its a very rare breed that was almost extinct just a couple of years ago. That´s why thare is little information on the web. There must be only a couple or two living outside Portugal. Portuguese never took care of their own native breed, and because of this we lost one of the greatest breed that ever existed. It was called "Rabo Torto", it means "Crooked Tail" and it was native from Açores island.

Content / Breed Profiles / Terceira Mastiff - Molosser Dogs


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

That is a big dog! I bet he's got a lot of power behind that bite!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

He's a pony...very handsome fella.


----------

